# Park city bound!



## muffinstar16 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hiya guys. So, living in Michigan my whole life, i only got sort of a taste of downhill boarding. We get PLENTY of snow down here, but all of our resorts are minuscule. I've gotten the chance to go to utah this winter with my mom. I'll be boarding up there solo so i thought id ask what ill need? Other than the usual board boots yaddda yadda . I mean like, bags, padding, music (specific songs for parks and powder days if you have a suggestion) snack items, gloves, face masks, what you suggest i do up there and what not. I already have a place to stay and my lift ticket is free for the two weeks ill be up there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bags - something to transport your snowboarding gear and clothing
Padding - wut???
Music - whatever you like to listen to
Snack items - whatever you like to eat
Gloves, etc. - something to keep you warm and dry

weird fucking post


----------



## muffinstar16 (Oct 24, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Bags - something to transport your snowboarding gear and clothing
> Padding - wut???
> Music - whatever you like to listen to
> Snack items - whatever you like to eat
> ...


Padding as in stuff to not smash my bones to dust? I was asking suggestions for music by the way. But thanks for the... uhh.. "feedback" i guess.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

For padding I'd recommend the Riddell 360 with a tinted mirror visor for sunny days. It will really simplify your head protection. Helmet facemask ang eye protection all in one. 

Also some bear spray might be useful if you venture west down to state street. It's also useful against cougars but it's a risky defense in the close quarters you would encounter them in. For snacks get at least 3 cliff bars a day. But make sure you don't accidentally get luna bars. Those are for chicks. 

For music, get what ever NOW# cd was out 5 years ago and you will fit right in w locals.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

Mhaas has it right. do exactly that and you should be fine. Also make sure to tip the lift operators 1 or 2 dollars every run. I know it sounds weird but that's how they roll out west.


----------



## muffinstar16 (Oct 24, 2014)

Im not looking to fit in, im looking to have some fun out there. NOt necessarily all snowboarding.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

When are you going? I'm doing a Park City/Canyons trip from December 11-17.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

I would use whatever you would use in Michigan. It may even be warmer in Utah I'd imagine so you may not need to layer as much. As far as nightlife, that is whatever you make of it yourself. I'd check out the reviews on the local bars near your locale and see what's good and what isn't.

Usually any place with a pool table and live music can be fun and energetic


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> Mhaas has it right. do exactly that and you should be fine. Also make sure to tip the lift operators 1 or 2 dollars every run. I know it sounds weird but that's how they roll out west.



1 or 2 dollars every run? Thats a first. Ive never tipped a lift guy/girl in my life lol.


Oh, I forgot to say Park City rocks. Really cool area. I stayed there for a week during the summer a couple years ago. Theres a Whole Foods nearby that you can stock up on clean munchies if thats what youre into.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Park City's probably the coolest "ski" town I've ever been to. So much to do and so many people around, especially if you're there around the Sundance Film Festival. You'll have a blast on and off the slopes.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

muffinstar16 said:


> Hiya guys. So, living in Michigan my whole life, i only got sort of a taste of downhill boarding. We get PLENTY of snow down here, but all of our resorts are minuscule. I've gotten the chance to go to utah this winter with my mom. I'll be boarding up there solo so i thought id ask what ill need? Other than the usual board boots yaddda yadda . I mean like, bags, padding, music (specific songs for parks and powder days if you have a suggestion) snack items, gloves, face masks, what you suggest i do up there and what not. I already have a place to stay and my lift ticket is free for the two weeks ill be up there.



My advice Party in Park City , ride in Salt Lake(Brighton, Solitude, Snowbird) or Ogden(Powder Mountain and Snowbasin) way more snow, better terrain and less of the fur and leather bullshit.


----------

